# Wholesale honey????



## RicDuck (Sep 9, 2005)

I appears current supply of honey will match retail projections until next summer. Who are the buyers of wholesale honey in midwest? Are samples sent? Do wholesale buyers want drums/barrels or can they pump off my tank? Thanks


----------

